# OMG EMERALD TREE MONITORS HERE IN CAPTIVITY



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 7, 2018)

so some of you'se may know this, but recently there's been some emerald tree monitors in captivty for the past year or so, on the new magazine(free and digital) iherp they discuss such, when i found out i was actually screaming inside(don't wanna wake the neighbors early morning lol)
[doublepost=1515275942,1515275794][/doublepost]sorry for the caps in the title


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 7, 2018)

There is also an awesome interview with Nathan Chetuci the young guy bitten by the Inland Taipan recently.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 7, 2018)

@Bushfire mind explaining how the Varanus prasinus are legal in every state?(sorry if you already explained this on the other thread, i have crap memory) Not like i'd spend a bit on one ofc..


----------

